# Technische Analyse von Bezahlvorgängen via Handy



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2013)

Hmm. Ich wollte mir mal ansehen, was bei Zahlungsvorgängen über das Handy passiert. Zuerst versuchte ich einige Seiten von "First Mobile Cash sro", wie S...P...L...com

Da ist schon die Frage schwer zu klären, wer überhaupt für die Abrechnung verantwortlich ist und für den Inhalt, da die Seite der F... M... A... in Bratislava gehört, im Impressum aber eine Firma aus UK steht und das Billing über einen großen Anbieter in Spanien läuft (C...G...)

Auf einen Video klicken führt zu einem Fenster, in dem steht, dass das Handy nicht erkannt werden kann und daher das Handy angerufen werden müsse ("dabei muss der Hörer nicht am Ohr sein")

Da das natürlich nicht funktioniert (ich tu ja nur so, als sei ich ein Handy), soll ich schließlich eine Telefonnummer anrufen.

Preisangaben sind nicht da, ich frage mich, ob trotzdem bereits eine "Erkennung" durchgeführt worden wäre, nur weil ich ein Video ankllicke (ist das erlaubt?) oder ob gar ein Bezahlvorgangh ausgeführt wurde ("7,49€ werden wöchentlich über ihre Telefonrechnung bezahlt")???

Ich habe dann mal probiert, über einschlägige Googleabfragen einschlägige Seiten zu finden. Fand ich. Da tauchen dann im Quelltext "Weichen" auf:

so etwas in der Art:

```
pgw.wap.net-m.net/pgw/io/cp/detectinfo/#######/#######
```
 
Also ein Net-Mobile-Link, der auftaucht, weil ich ein Pornovideo sehen möchte.

Dieses führt dann zu einer Seite von attag (A.R. in Hannover).

Dieser Link dürfte in etwa die Funktion haben wie damals die "Speedcheck-Weichen" auf Dialerseiten (die dazu führten, dass man beispielsweise mit DSL niemals Dialer gekriegt hat)

Wenn man googlet, findet sich etwa das da:
http://www.mactechnews.de/journals/...zock-Masche-Dringende-WARNUNG-477.html?page=2



> Unter den Weiterleitungen befindet sich neben den iqmania URLs auch die folgende:
> pgw.[ ]wap.net-m.net/pgw/io/cp/detectinfo/################
> Das Ende der URL (ab /91...) ist die URL, die nach der Ermittlung aufgerufen wird. Der Rest liefert bei mir eine "The system is currently not available." XHTML Seite.


 
Leider weiß ich nun immer noch nicht, was passieren würde, wenn ich diesen Müll mit einem echten Handy aufrufe. Als nächstes Suche ich jetzt mal weitere solcher Weichen, da ich mir vorstellen kann, dass diese eine wichtige Rolle spielen.

Dieses Mal probiere ich es mal mit einem virtuellen Android 2.3.3.
PS: Weiß jemand, wie ich den Quelltext von Seiten kriege, die ich mit einem virtuellen Handy besuche?


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2013)

Ich hab es noch einmal genauer angeschaut, landete (von losp*.com) auf einer anonym registrierten Seite mit Links zu einer deutschen Seite (attag, A.R.)
i***-cash.de
Next Level S.L.
Espai Empresarial
General Riera, 37 Despacho 2-C
07010 Palma de Mallorca
E-Mail: [email protected]***.de

Ein Partnerprogramm aus der Hannoverecke.

Wenn man etwas anders vorgeht, findet man noch eine Seite einer "team internet media b.v. " [edit: Die bieten einen eclipsplayer als app für android an, der ua per PP vertrieben wird. Man bekommt, um Videos anzusehen, eine SMS. Abgerechnet wird über Premium-SMS. Von so etwas würde ich abraten]

Team Internet Media B.V.
Celsiusweg 32-58
5928 PR Venlo
The Netherlands
Tel: +31 (0)77 / 38 28 600
E-Mail: support (at) teaminternetmexxx.com

Da steht dann auch was von Bezahlen

Die nachstehenden allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen gelten für den Verkauf von mobilen Mehrwertdiensten wie z.B. Logos, Screensavern, Videoclips, Bildnachrichten, Farbbilder und allen Arten von Klingeltönen sowie für das Angebot mobiler Services wie z.B. SMS-Chat oder Telefon-Services an Endkunden (nachfolgend "Nutzer") durch Kunden (im folgenden "Anbieter") der Team Internet Media B.V. die als Zahlungsdienstleister für diese Kunden die Abrechnung übernimmt.

(Dieser Link taucht auf, weil mein Handy nicht erkannt werden kann, da es ja nicht existiert)

Im "live"-Modus sieht man davon allerdings nichts. Man klickt auf ein Video - von Bezahlen steht da noch nichts.

Will ich mehr über das Abno erfahren, lande ich hier:
https://www.bill-info.com/index/impressum

SN Telecom GmbH
Lyoner Str. 15
60528 Frankfurt
Deutschland - GERMANY

Das ist eine Tochterfirma von Net-Mobile


Was passieren würde, wenn ich da wirklich mit einem Handy drauf gehe, will ich gar nicht so genau wissen ...
So. Den ganzen Schlonz sichere ich mal als Video 

PS: Noch einmal genauer hingeschaut - da entdecke ich noch viel mehr links, die beteiligt sind.
Das ganze ist im Prinzip ähnlich strukturiert wie das, was Petrus vor vielen Jahren skizziert hat. Ich würde daher als Arbeitstitel für dieses Versteckspiel "Petrus-Prinzip" vorschlagen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-ermitteln-sie-teil-1.3291/page-14#post-40083


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 Juli 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir mal ansehen, was bei Zahlungsvorgängen über das Handy passiert.


Du widersprichst dir selbst!


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Was passieren würde, wenn ich da wirklich mit einem Handy drauf gehe, will ich gar nicht so genau wissen ...


Das Problem in der chaostheorteischen Testumgebung hast du schon festgestellt: 





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...dass das Handy nicht erkannt werden kann....


Die Abrechnung erfolgt im MSISDN-Verfahren. Um feststellen zu können, was wirklich passiert und wie dann eine Buchung ausgelöst wird, müsstest du über ein Gateway im mobilen Internet verbunden sein. Ich kann mir bei bestem Willen nicht vorstellen, wie die Abfolge über das allgemeine Inernet funktionieren soll. Das geht schon damit los, dass du nur Fragmente einzelner Seiten angezeigt bekommst, die sich zu deinem Chaos zerpflücken, weil die Verlinkungen aus deinen Zielen für das mobile Internet optimiert sind. Der Zugang ist mMn entscheidend!


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2013)

Nun ja, ganz unsinnig sind diese virtuellen Spielchen dennoch nicht. Firefox mit einem Useragent iPhone wird im Prinzip auch so erkannt und angesprochen, ebenso wie ein emuliertes Android. Interessant ist doch schon einmal, dass überhaupt versucht wird, eine Identifikation vorzunehmen, nur weil ich ein Video anschauen will. Was sagt da der Datenschutzbeauftragte? Ich werde es herausfinden. Und die alte Vodafone Simkarte könnte auch noch für das ein oder andere Experiment dienlich sein. Lass mich nur machen 
(Dauert halt alles, wie das tippen des Beitrages hier, für so handyphobe Leute wie mich)
---
edit: Wenn ich als "Iphone 3" daher komme, bekomme ich etwas völlig anderes zu sehen, als wenn ich "ganz normal" hinsurfe. Aus organisatorischen Gründen (minderjährige Augen in der Nähe) kann ich das aktuell nicht per Bildchen belegen


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...
> Dieses führt dann zu einer Seite von attag (A.R. in Hannover).
> ...


Was ich nicht wissen konnte und eben erst erfahren habe: A.R. ist bereits im Februar 2013 nach langer Krankheit verstorben. Ich mache keinen Hehl daraus, dass ich auf einer anderen Seite stand als der Mann, den der GF von Vision einst als "the world famous premium rat" bezeichnet hatte. Dennoch wollte ich der Korrektheit wegen darauf hinweisen, dass die Verantwortlichkeit des Herrn R. für diese Aktivitäten nicht mehr gegeben ist. Er möge ruhen in dem Frieden, den er sich ein Leben lang erarbeitet hat.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2013)

bezieht sich auf das:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/jojo-smart-abo.43817/

Blase/Bubble läuft nun in einem virtuellen Player. Aber bisher nur ein übliches Werbefenster. Weggeklickt, gut.
Dann eine Tetriswerbung geklickt, ging über eine Weiterleitung zum Playstore. Mist, hab's nicht gefilmt. Beim nächsten Mal hab ich dann den link.


 

- es gibt verschiedenartige Werbung, teils über Google, teils über andere Anbieter (intelliad.de aus München hab ich gesehen)

Bisher keine Vorkommnisse. Ein Trafficprotokoll hab ich auch gemacht, aber so'n Zeugs kann ich nicht verstehen 

Interessant fand ich einen Minilink zu google, mit Hinweisen, wie man Googleads konfigurieren kann:





Damit dürfte ich relativ viele Anzeigen gar nicht sehen, die andere sehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2013)

Ich habe da noch weiter recherchiert und Weichen von net-mobile im Zusammenhang mit attag gefunden. Sowas zB
http://urlquery.net/report.php?id=3026692
(die Weiterleitung über die Kurz-URL ist aktuell scharf, also Vorsicht!)

Interessant finde ich dabei auch, dass der inzwischen verstorbene GF der Attag auch GF der mallorcinischen Firma gewesen sein dürfte, die in einem im Netz kursierenden kuriosen Einstellungsbescheid der StA Düsseldorf genannt wird.



> Aktenzeichen
> 90 Js xxx/12 A
> 
> das aufgrund Ihrer Strafanzeige eingeleitete Ermittlungsverfahren richtet sich gegen die Beschuldigten [...]. Bei diesen handelt es sich um die Verantwortlichen
> ...



Das ist schon erstaunlich, wie sich eine deutsche Staatsanwaltschaft mit etwas Technik-Blabla abwimmeln lässt... Die Übertragung der MSISDN allein gibt möglicherweise schon genug her, um einen Bezahlvorgang zu starten. Dass da etwas gemauschelt wird, dafür sprechen die Tausenden Betroffenen, die unisono behaupten, nur ein Banner weggeklickt zu haben.

Wenn man solche Aussagen hat, sollte man wenigstens mal darüber nachdenken, welche anderen Hypothesen es gibt. Ich bleibe dabei, dass die Übertragung der MSISDN bzw. die Identifizierung meines Handies allein um ein Video zu sehen zum Himmel stinkt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2013)

So sieht das dann aus:
Die verkürzte URL entpuppt sich als Link bei clipmobile. Dann wird erst einmal, während die Clipmobileseite lädt, ein Besuch in Hannover gemacht (svc.iwo.attag.de), dann geht es weiter nach Düsseldorf (net-mobile), ehe man hören muss, dass leider keine Identifikation möglich ist. Wer das nun genau festgestellt hat, bleibt unklar. Kurz nach net-mobile kommt noch einmal kurz der Link von attag, dann die Fehlermeldung, wobei im Hintergrund Clipmonster ist (könnte aber ein Frame sein).

Der Betreiber Next Level SL war früher als Yachtvermieter oder so tätig, ehe man im Dezember 2012 den Geschäftszweck geändert hat. Interessante Ergebnisse gibt es, wenn man den Geschäftsführer googlet, bei dem es sich um eine Firma handelt. Und man landet: in Hannover! Geht das nicht etwas genauer? Nur teilweise: Denn wer hat diese Seite gemacht? Ganz unten links steht ein Link zu einer "Mediatouch". Das ist quasi attag, so in etwa. A.R. wird vom Himmel aus zufrieden zusehen. Oder von wo immer aus.

edit: N.C. scheint ein NAME zu sein.

Jetzt kommt ein schöner Chaostheoretikersatz 
Der GF der Next Level SL, Herr N.C., besuchte laut Auskunft des früheren Deutschlandschefs einer spanischen Firma mit französischen Wurzeln, deren deutsche GmbH zeitweise vom verstorbenen GF der attag in Hannover geführt wurden, eine wichtige Branchenveranstaltung für die Next Level SL zusammen mit einem Herrn J.L., der früher zusammen mit dem verstorbenen attag-GF Firmen betrieben hat, z.B. offenbar jene, die auf obiger Webseite verlinkt ist.

edit: J.L. war selbst GF der attag. Wir haben hier also auch "österreichische Verhältnisse", da attag möglicherweise an der Abrechnung von Inhalten beteiligt ist für die Mallorca-Firma, die Verantwortlichen sind aber dieselben. net-mobile wird schon wissen, wie man auf seinen Ruf(*) achtet. Das war zu den Zeiten des eingestellten Ermittlungsverfahrens ähnlich. Eigentlich genauso. Und Betrug war nicht nachzuweisen. Nie.

Irgendwann wird es in Hannover und Düsseldorf scheppern. Im Gegensatz zu anderen kann ich das zumindest theoretisch noch erleben.





Vier lieben Dich
in memoriam.

und noch einen habe ich... in memoriam... an gute Kooperation mit den Heppenheimern...



(auch smsversand.tv scheint dem "Heppenheimer Kreisel" zuzuordnen zu sein. sms-hero.de ist etwas unklar, einerseits passt es zu Hannover, andererseits bringe ich es irgendwie mit Gr.Sch. in Verbindung. Die war da auch mal GF (Global Port SL).

msn-statistik-24.de hat übrigens nichts mit Microsoft Network (msn) zu tun, sondern mit der msn-com (siehe hier)(Domaininhaber ist Ex-attag-und-ex-egroup-GF J.W. im Namen der weitech (gibt es die denn noch?))(zu msn com gibt es hier auch einen Thread)(und noch mehr bei google). Jetzt aber genug mit alten Kamellen. Kümmern wir uns um den neuen Wein in den muffligen alten Schläuchen.

Trotzdem darf man die Hannoveranersche PRIMETEL nicht mit diversen anderen Firmen verwechseln, die auch PRIMETEL heißen, aber meist zu anderen Personen führen.
Außerdem sollte man vorsichtig sein, diese Hannoveraner mit einer anderen auf Mallorca tätigen Frau in Verbindung zu bringen, nur weil es da so manche zufällige Parallelität gibt (ach, da is ja der Herr Sz., erinnert sich noch jemand?)und weil die Aktivitäten von Frau L (Stichwort: Sitcom AG oder auch eben Primetel, nur eine andere) und Anhang (u.a. in den Handelsregistereinträgen einer gewissen Crosskirk SL zu finden) in die gleiche Ecke führen. Vom Geschäftsfeld her. Man sollte so etwas liebler lassen. Den meisten Staatsanwälten wäre das zu komplex, selbst wenn sie Beweise hätten.


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> .... ehe man hören muss, dass leider keine Identifikation möglich ist. Wer das nun genau festgestellt hat, bleibt unklar.


Das dürfte net-m sein. Nur wenn die MSISDN auch durchstupst, dann kommt es zur Buchung (und vielleicht auch zum Content). Ob es vor der Buchung auch noch weitere Zwischenschritte mit z. B. einer Preisangabe und einem erforderlichen Button gibt, erfährt man nur, wenn sich die Session auch bei net-m über eine Mobilfunknummer auflösen lässt. Der Technik, mit der du gerade nach Beweisen phishst, mangelt es an einem entscheidenden Parameter.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2013)

Dann muss ich mich da halt anmelden. Kennt jemand einen netzwerk-sniffer für ios oder android? Oder ein Programm, welches überwacht, mit wem ein Android/ios kommuniziert? Dann würde ich einen Selbsttest wahren. Das wäre dann, als würde ich dem A.R. Blumen aufs Grab stellen. Von den Leuten, die er reich gemacht hat, tut das sicher keiner... Hätte damit fast was melodramatisches.


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mich da halt anmelden.


Welches Gateway soll das denn sein? Die Session, die das von dir gesuchte Verfahren begleitet, stzte sich aus einer IP, dem Zeitstempel, der Mobilfunknummer und anderen Pararmetern zusammen. Vergleiche das mal mit einer Art Hashwert, da geht nix durch manuelles Anmelden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2013)

Hast Du's probiert? Zu diesem Sessionlink komme ich durch den Aufruf einer URL. Das dürfte also reproduzierbar sein.


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hast Du's probiert?


Nein aber das ist die Theorie der Technik. In der Art wurde mir das von einem erklärt, der das wissen muss.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2013)

Aha! Aber für diese Links wird gespammt! (immerhin das habe ich rausgekriegt)

http://www.whocallsyou.de/num/017059786772
*BITTE DORT KEINE LINKS EINFACH SO AUSPROBIEREN*
(einen der Links habe ich oben verwurschtelt) 

*Was wäre denn, wenn der Spammer bereits VORHER Informationen über den Empfänger der SMS hätte? *
(Beispielsweise die MSISDN bereits HAT?)

Und für welche Programme wird da so gespammt?
Eben für das PP imo-cash.de zum Beispiel. Und sexgoesmobile.
Natürlich könnten die Herren aus Hamburg und Hannover, wie einst bei Cyberdreckspammern, deren Webmaster-IDs sperren. Ich könnte sie denen durchgeben...
Haha, was n Witz 

So. Und damit wären wir wieder beim Petrus-Prinzip:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-ermitteln-sie-teil-1.3291/page-14#post-40083


----------



## dvill (13 August 2013)

http://www.adzine.de/de/site/artikel/5297/mobile-marketing/2011/04/die-branche-in-der-abofalle-


> AdMob würde nur mit Providern zusammenarbeiten, die korrekt reguliert seien. Außerdem würden die eigenen Policies eine Praxis verbieten, die gegen diese Regulierung verstößt. Solche Verbote in den AGB haben aber eher selten kriminelle Elemente vom Geldverdienen abgehalten.





> Auffällig war bei unserer Recherche, dass kaum ein Unternehmen uns gegenüber zu diesem Thema offiziell Stellung beziehen wollte. Hinter vorgehaltener Hand bestätigte man uns aber, dass das Klickverhalten der Handynutzer in vielen Bereichen sehr wohl stagnieren würde. Zudem sei die Nähe vieler „Mehrwertdienstleister“ zu einigen großen Netzbetreibern schon frappierend.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2013)

> Der Nutzer sollte immer darüber informiert sein, was passiert und muss selbstbestimmt steuern können, wann er welchen Vertrag abschließt. Dieses Transparenzgebot gilt im Mobile-Umfeld ganz besonders“, sagt von Wersch.


 Ach. Dieses Prinzip gilt überall da, wo unsere Gesetze gelten - denn etwas anderes wäre Diebstahl - und der war schon verboten, lange ehe es Handies, Mobile Innovative Robbery und was sonst noch für'n Dreck gab.


> Aus Sicht des BVDW haben One-Click-Abofallen aber kaum mehr größeres Gefährdungspotenzial für die Branche. Für von Wersch ist die schlimmste Gefahr vorbei: „Nein, das wäre der Stand von vor zwei Jahren gewesen, als der Mobile-Advertising-Markt noch wesentlich juveniler war.


Krimineller war. Bin mal gespannt, ob diese Blasenblubberer einem Jugendlichen, der ihnen im Übermut eine Bierflasche auf den Kopf haut, auch so softpädagogisch entgegentreten. Nuja, juveniler Energieüberschuss halt...

--
zurück zu den Experimenten: Scheitert im Moment daran, dass alle meine Wegwerf-Handykarten nicht mehr funktionieren  Irgendwo liegt hier noch eine französische Orange-SIM herum. Mal sehen, was damit passiert


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2013)

Hmm. Eigentlich wollte ich mir jetzt mal ein Zed-Abo ansehen, beispielsweise bei "Clipmotion". Ist ja irgendwie ruhig geworden um diesen "Early Bird".
Weiß jemand zufällig, wie ich an so ein Abo kommen kann? (Jaja, das Internet ist voll von Leuten, die nicht wissen, wie sie an das Abo gekommen sind - aber das kann ich auch nicht beantworten. Ich *will* ja schließlich ein Abo!).

auf clipmotion.de wird irgendein Mist angeboten, den keiner wirklich braucht:
Ich entscheide mich mal für Doodle IQ Challenge
http://www.clipmotion.de/clipmotion_pr-304101_de.html

Aber was lese ich da???


> Games direkt auf Dein Handy
> Der nachfolgende Content ist zum Download auf ein Mobiltelefon bestimmt und kann nur im Rahmen eines bestehenden, kostenpflichtigen Clipmotion-Abos heruntergeladen werden. Bitte beachten Sie, dass eine Abobestellung über diese Seite nicht möglich ist.



Hilfe, wie kann ich nun ein Abo bestellen?
http://www.clipmotion.de/clipmotion_c-help_de.html



> Auf dieser Seite haben Sie die Möglichkeit, sich Ihren gewünschten Content herunterzuladen. Bitte beachten Sie, daß dies nur mit einem aktiven Clipmotion-Abo möglich ist.
> DEAKTIVIEREN: Ihre Clipmotion-Abos können Sie jederzeit problemlos über unsere Online-Kündigungsplattform vornehmen.
> Weitere Informationen, unsere AGBs und Datenschutzbestimmungen finden Sie auf unserer Website unter www.clipmotion.de



Hier kann ich ein Abo kündigen (sieht verwirrenderweise so aus wie die Bestellseite)

http://www.clipmotion.de/Cancelation.html

Na gut, schaue ich mir halt die AGB an
www.clipmotion.de/clipmotion_c-agb_de.html



> Die Bereitstellung der zed Produkte erfolgt auf der Grundlage dieser Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen („AGB“).


Also werde ich das doch hier erfahren.

Die Schritte bis zu einem Vertragsschluss variieren abhängig von dem Bestellweg:



> Erfolgt die Bestellung eines zed Produktes über das Internet, erhält der Kunde nach Eingabe seiner Mobilfunknummer auf der Internetseite und die Übersendung durch Anklicken eines entsprechend gekennzeichneten Buttons zunächst eine SMS von zed zugesendet, die einen SMS-Code beinhaltet. Erst wenn der Kunde diesen SMS-Code auf der Webseite eingibt und wiederum durch Anklicken eines Buttons bestätigt, erfolgt eine verbindliche Bestellung des zed Produktes durch den Kunden zu den auf der Webseite genannten Konditionen.


Ja aber wenn doch damit die Seite oben gemeint ist, wo extra steht, dass man hier kein Abo abschließen kann? Häääh?



> Erfolgt die Bestellung eines zed Produktes über das WAP, erhält der Kunde vor Abschluss des Vertrages die Information über Preis und andere vertragsrelevante Punkte mitgeteilt. *Erst durch Anklicken eines entsprechend gekennzeichneten Buttons (z.B. „Produkt jetzt auf dein Handy laden“) erfolgt eine verbindliche Bestellung* des zed Produktes durch den Kunden zu den auf der WAP-Seite genannten Konditionen.



Ist das nun die Buttonlösung?


> Ein neuer Button warnt vor Kosten
> Der Verbraucher muss demnach durch eine Schaltfläche - einen speziellen "Button" - gewarnt werden, bevor er eine Zahlungsverpflichtung eingeht. Unternehmen müssen die Bestellschaltfläche *mit den Worten "zahlungspflichtig bestellen" oder einer anderen ebenso unmissverständlichen Beschriftung* versehen.
> Der neue Internetbutton schütze wirksam vor Kostenfallen im Internet. *Erfüllt der Unternehmer die Pflicht zur Unterrichtung nicht, kommt der Vertrag erst gar nicht zustande. Der Verbraucher muss dann auch nicht bezahlen.*


http://www.bundesregierung.de/nn_12...08/2011-08-24-kabinett-verbraucherschutz.html

Könte ich also irgendwo dieses Abo abschließen und stünde dort "Produkt auf Dein Handy laden", müsste ich das nicht bezahlen. Richtig? Und wen frage ich das jetzt? Die Bundesregierung?

_Es kann nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass in diesem Beitrag Spuren von Erdnüssen, Haselnüssen, Pferdefleisch oder Ironie enthalten sind_


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2013)

Ach so. "This offer has expired". Schade eigentlich. Ich hätte auch gerne gewusst, warum das nur in Deutschland angeboten wurde und nicht etwa in Österreich und der Schweiz.
http://odigger.com/affiliate-offer/de-clipmotion-cool-mobile-games-web/

Aber kuck an, es gibt doch noch Angebote!
http://odigger.com/preview/18822772/

Na dann schau mer mal
clipmotion.de/web-cm-dragonsdem-ref_de.***
(über google zu finden)

Wenn ich ein Iphone bin, sehe ich gar nichts. Jedenfalls nicht das bunte Bildchen. Als Firefox sehe ich das. Dann klicke ich auf weiter, komme zu einer Seite, auf der ich "um eine SMS zu erhalten mit TAN zur Bestätigung" eine Handynummer eingeben soll. Hab eine Nummer eingegeben, bei der nichts passieren kann und staunte...






Eine mobile Bezahlung war nicht möglich?
Sicher nur ein Missverständnis.

Den Preishinweis finde ich persönlich akzeptabel! Aber ich schaue es mir noch einmal mit einem Handybildschirm an.


----------



## Reducal (14 August 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Den Preishinweis finde ich persönlich akzeptabel!


Kommt da noch die erforderliche Buttonlösung oder verzichtet man darauf?


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2013)

Ich weiß es nicht. Ich komme nicht auf die im Browser zu sehende Seite, wenn ich mich als Smartphone ausgebe oder ein virtuelles Android einsetze. Ich probiere es später noch einmal oder ich muß endlich mal meine alte SIM-Karte ins Smartphone basteln. Aber da muss ich erst den Tarif wechseln und das dauert, weil ich meine Zugangsdaten nicht mehr finde und leider meinen Namen und mein Geburtsdatum vergessen habe 
(Ich muss auch noch eine Möglichkeit basteln, ein Video der Aktion aufzunehmen)


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen netzwerk-sniffer für ios oder android? Oder ein Programm, welches überwacht, mit wem ein Android/ios kommuniziert?


http://www.pcwelt.de/produkte/Wireshark-fuer-Android-Shark-for-Root-1128401.html

Scheint in die richtige Richtung zu gehen, braucht aber wohl ein gerrootetes Android und funktioniert nur mit WLAN. Muss ich mir mal ansehen... esmuss doch möglich sein, den Verkehr zwischen dem handy und der Außenwelt zu loggen???


----------



## Heiko (16 August 2013)

Die Frage dabei ist, ob/was es bringt. Du wirst vermutlich nur eine SSL/TLS-Session sehen. Die werden doch hoffentlich keine Zahlungsdaten unverschlüsselt übertragen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2013)

Nöö, ich würde nur gerne sehen, was gewisse Kontaktaufnahmen auslöst. Aber ich leg das mal ad acta


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2013)

Bin ich ein idiot!
bitte diesen Ausspruch kopieren und beizeiten gegen mich verwenden...



> Mit dem 10.5.2012 ist im Bereich Kundenschutz eine Änderung des TKG (Telekommunikationsgesetzes) in Kraft getreten, auf Grund welcher laut § 45d Abs. 3 TKG der jeweilige Netzbetreiber der Aufforderung des Verbrauchers, eine Drittanbietersperre einzurichten, unentgeltlich für den Nutzer nachzukommen hat. Das bedeutet genauer gesagt, dass bei diesem Verfahren die mobile Bezahlfunktion (WAP-Billing), die Handybesitzer oft unwissentlich nutzen, unterbunden wird. Einziger Nachteil: Es werden dabei auch seriöse Anbieter, welche diese Bezahlungsmethode nutzen, gesperrt.


Wie will ich denn dann WAP-Billing testen? Ich habe ja inzwischen überall Drittanbietersperre. Also müsste ich die Nicht-Drittanbietergesperrte Uralt-SIM ins Smartphone einbauen. Na, wenn ich mal Zeit habe...


----------



## BenTigger (17 August 2013)

*zumindest zeigt es ja dann, dass deine drittanbietersperre funktioniert  *


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2013)

da war ich mir in Sachen MSISDN/WAP nicht ganz sicher... aber ich habe es auch noch nicht wirklich ernsthaft getestet. Das mach ich aber noch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 August 2013)

Mobile Payment ist ja in aller Munde
http://www.focus.de/digital/gastkol...-bezahlen-oder-geld-bekommen_aid_1069958.html



> Speziell auf die Bedürfnisse der Gastronomie zugeschnitten ist das Angebot von orderbird. Die Firma bietet ein vollständiges Kassensystem für das iPad an, mit dem sichere Kartenzahlungen ohne laufende Kosten akzeptiert werden können.
> ...
> Die bargeldlosen Zahlungen sind versichert und zu 100 Prozent vor einem Zahlungsausfall geschützt. orderbird kooperiert mit der *wirecard AG*, einem der führenden unabhängigen Anbieter für Lösungen im elektronischen Zahlungsverkehr.



/// offtopic, weil ich da grade eben wirecard lese ///

Vielleicht bietet Crosskirk ja ein Konkurrenzprodukt an, oder die Global Dialer SL. Oder vielleicht Pavel V., wenn er wieder aus dem Knast kommt. 
Der hatte ja früher schon das ein oder andere zu bereden mit den Münchnern...


> We've had bad luck with receiving payments from different carriers due to many reasons. (...) My parent company in Germany has requested that we delay payment of funds (...)
> I want to ask the webmaster community once again to help us keep the dialer business running by only running legal content to advertise dialer (no CP!!!) and to *stop using these virus-like scripts to force downloads without the users clicking*.
> My instructions from my parent company in Germany is very specific on this matter. (...) My boss, the CEO of Crosskirk's parent company (...)


Da waren die Russen, allen voran P.Vr., gar nicht glücklich über den "Boss" des Herrn "nightshift" (You know what kills me in You? The way You speak.... incest which by the way was on EBS months longer)...

Ich werde mal Brian Krebs fragen, ob er dem Vr. nicht vorschlägt, in Deutschland Geschäfte zu machen. Da kommt man in die Zeitung und in den Aktienindex mit so was. Vielleicht. In den Knast sicher nicht (Jajaja, P.Vr. ist ja auch wegen was anderem verknackt worden und *ihm* kannja auch keiner nachweisen, dass *er *mit _virus-like scripts_ gearbeitet hat... Wo allerdings die Gelder gelandet sind, die mit _virus-like scripts_ von den betroffenen Usern geklaut wurden, dafür sollten sich mal ein paar investigative Journalisten interessieren... Aber gibt es die beim FOCUS?)
_Achtung Ironie _


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 August 2013)

Wegen der Abfrage der MSISDN läuft inzwischen eine Untersuchung seitens des bayrischen Datenschutzbeauftragten. Dort teilt man prinzipiell meine Auffassung, dass eine solche Abfrage gegen die Gesetze verstößt. Näheres in September


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2013)

So. Nun ist es September, die Blätter fallen und die (An-)Fragen werden konkreter:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-10#post-371248
Und der Wald ist tief und dunkel...
Чем дальше в лес - тем больше дров.
(Je tiefer man in den Wald hineingeht, desto mehr Holz findet man)


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2013)

Ich bleibe weiterhin beim Thema MSISDN. Dazu schreibt das _Bayerische Landesamt für Datenschutzaufsicht: _


> Wird gegen eine datenschutzrechtliche Regelung der §§ 11 ff. TMG verstoßen, so kann die Aufsichtsbehörde aufsichtsbehördlich tätig werden. Dies bedeutet, dass nach Einholung einer Stellungnahme und nicht-Abstellens dieses Verhaltens eine Anordnung erlassen werden kann. Diese wiederum kann mit Zwangsmitteln, insbesondere mit Zwangsgeld durchgesetzt werden.
> 
> Zudem handelt der Diensteanbieter gem. § 16 Abs. 2 TMG unter anderem ordnungswidrig, wenn er
> - *entgegen § 13 Abs. 1 Satz 1 oder 2 den Nutzer nicht, nicht richtig, nicht vollständig oder nicht rechtzeitig unterrichtet*,
> ...


Es läge also an den Betroffenen, die entsprechenden Landesbehörden davon in Kenntnis zu setzen. Als Belohnung winkt eine Geldstrafe für die Firmen.

Mal sehen, ob ich ein wenig Zeit für so etwas finde... Wer ähnlich in seinem Gerechtigkeitsempfinden gestört ist:

https://www.ldi.nrw.de/mainmenu_Ser...lt2/Aufsichtsbehoerden/Aufsichtsbehoerden.php


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 August 2018)

Hört hört.....  Sind das nicht Bekannte aus der Steinzeit???


----------

